# Schocker oder kranke Filme



## tempfile (2. Dezember 2015)

Hoi,

da ich mich alle 2 - 3 Wochenende mit Freunden aus dem Heimatsort treffe und wir dann dort idR einen Film anschauen, suche ich Filme.
Keine normalen Horrorfilme, sondern welche, die entweder sehr üble Schocker beinhalten (z.B. Rec 1 die Stelle mit dem Dachgeschoss) oder die extrem "abgefuckt" sind (z.B. Chaos,  A Serbian Film, The Human Centipide).
Dabei liegt der Fokus vor allem auf unbekannteren Filmen, da die bekannteren ja idR entschärft und die oben genannten Punkte nur abgestumpft beinhalten.

Optimalerweise gäbe es die gebraucht auf amazon.
Überrascht mich




Gruß


----------



## Erok (2. Dezember 2015)

Hi 

weiss nicht, ob der Film zu 100 Prozent in Dein Beute-Schema passt, aber ich fand ihn sehr unterhaltsam : Machete: Amazon.de: Danny Trejo, Robert De Niro, Jessica Alba, Steven Seagal, Michelle Rodriguez, Ethan Maniquis, Robert Rodriguez: DVD & Blu-ray

Machete ist auch noch mit Robert de Niro, Steven Seagal und natürlich Danny Trejo alias Machete wirklich gut besetzt  

Aber ist halt mehr beste 90iger Action als ein Horror-Film  Und in grösserer Runde garantiert nen echter Kracher 

Und dann einer, der wahrscheinlich so garnicht dem entspricht, was Du unbedingt suchst, aber Du dennoch mal einen Blick drauf werfen solltest, wäre Adams Äpfel : Adams Äpfel: Ulrich Thomsen, Mads Mikkelsen, Nicolas Bro, Ali Kazim: Amazon.de: Alle Produkte

Ziemlich gestörte Story von vorne bis hinten, mit ein paar sehr überraschenden Momenten. Kam in einer Männerrunde bei mir damals sehr gut an der Streifen, weil er einfach nur richtig geil ist   

Greetz Erok


----------



## tempfile (2. Dezember 2015)

Huhu,
danke für die Antwort.
Machete ist etwas zu "mainstream" als dass man den nicht kennen würde 


Adams Äpfelhaben wir mal geschaut und der Film ist einfach top!
Gerne auch Vorschläge in diese Richtung! 


Gruß


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2015)

Kennst du diesen Film hier @TE Death Proof – Todsicher


----------



## Leob12 (3. Dezember 2015)

Keine Ahnung ob du an Cannibal Holocaust kommst, ist in Deutschland glaub ich nicht erhältlich, wäre aber definitiv ein Kandidat für deine Liste. 
Was ich davon halte? Wems gefällt, nochmal sehe ich ihn mir nicht an. Wegen seiner Klasse sieht man den Film auch nicht an^^


----------



## tempfile (4. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob du an Cannibal Holocaust kommst, ist in Deutschland glaub ich nicht erhältlich, wäre aber definitiv ein Kandidat für deine Liste.
> Was ich davon halte? Wems gefällt, nochmal sehe ich ihn mir nicht an. Wegen seiner Klasse sieht man den Film auch nicht an^^


Oh yeah! Der geht gut in die Richtung


----------



## pedi (4. Dezember 2015)

sissi 1-3
schlimmer gehts nimmer.


----------



## humbz (5. Dezember 2015)

Hm, mal aus dem Stand aus der Kategorie "abgefuckt" (bin mir nämlich nicht ganz sicher, was du mit "üblen Schockern" meinst):

- Martyrs 
- Alle Filme von Gaspar Noé (bis auf den aktuellen)
- Antichrist (Lars von Trier)
- The Skin I Live In
- You're Next
- I Saw the Devil

So, das sind aber zugleich Filme, die klar einen künstlerischen Anspruch (trotzdem sind die Filme harter Tobak) haben, denn so einen ekelerregenden "Abfuck" wie bei "The Human Centipede" tue ich mir ohne Mehrwert nicht an^^ - obwohl ich gerne harte Horrorfilme gucke, aber es gibt dann doch Grenzen des guten Geschmacks


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (5. Dezember 2015)

Antichrist ist wirklich sehr gut!
Aber der Werte Lars ist dafür ja eh bekannt so nen "abgefuckten" scheiß zu machen.

Kommt aber jetzt drauf an was "abgefuckt" für dich ist.
Texas Chainsaw Massaker vielleicht ?


----------



## xNeo92x (6. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht noch https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cube_(Film)


----------



## Vente_X (22. Dezember 2015)

- Die 120 Tage von Sodom
- kannibale von rotenburg
- A Serbian Film
- nekromantik

Eigentlich sehr kranke Filme die die Menscheit nicht braucht


----------



## taks (22. Dezember 2015)

- Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Rwk (14. Januar 2016)

Ichi der Killer
Ichi the Killer (2001) - IMDb
Der deutschen Verkaufsversion fehlen 13 Minuten, also lieber woanders danach suchen...

Wolf Creek 1+2
Glaube den ersten kriegst du für viel Geld ungeschnitten, den zweiten nur zensiert zu kaufen.

Bedevilled
Bedevilled [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Joeng-hak Park: DVD & Blu-ray

Funny Games
Funny Games - Digital Remastered [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Ulrich MÃ?he: DVD & Blu-ray

Filme von David Lynch:
Blue Velvet
Lost Highway
Mulholland Drive

Na viel Spaß...


----------



## 100001 (22. Januar 2016)

Array *Tokyo Gore Police

Human centipede (alle Folgen)

A Serbian Film*




Weniger Hart:
*I Saw the Devil*


----------



## Thomas0x (22. Januar 2016)

- American Psycho
- The Descent


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2016)

- Braindead
- Guinea Pig 2 - Flowers of Flesh and Blood


----------



## Jimiblu (4. Februar 2016)

einfach mal bei schnittberichte.com reinschauen 
Hostel würd mir noch einfallen und vor allem, Audition


----------



## -Ultima- (20. Februar 2017)

Gibt es zu viele... aber *Bunny und sein Killerding* ist schon krank


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

Bald 1 1/2 Jahre her und der TE ist fast genau so lange weg vom Fenster


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2017)

August Underground's Mordum


----------



## Ute4548 (24. April 2017)

Orphan das Waisenkind,The Collector,Dead Sentence,Die Mächte des Wahnsinns,Der Fluch der 2 Schwestern,Die 4.Art,Frontiers,Martyrs,The Last House On The Left,Eden Lake,Rec 1 u.2,Carriers,Stepfather,Ring 1 u.2,The Call 1-3,Triangle,Wrong Turn,The Hills Have Eyes,Dead End,Wilderness,Cabin Fever 1,30 Days Of Night,Pulse das Remake,Stay Alive,Fargile,The Unborn


----------



## EgorBagrov10081974 (5. August 2017)

Tanz der Teufel

Blair Witch Project

Hellraiser


----------



## MOD6699 (7. August 2017)

Derzeit in aller Munde: The Room


----------



## hazelol (7. August 2017)

humancentipede der menschliche tausendfüßler, nie gesehen nur von gehört. hat mir auch schon gereicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. August 2017)

Oldie but goldie...

Muttertag (1980)

und ein weiterer Klassiker aus dem selben Jahr...

Maniac


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. August 2017)

originalfassung von 'Ichi the Killer'


----------



## EfimBakrilov18101974 (8. August 2017)

„Parasiten-Mörder“, „Parasiten-Mörder“, „Die 120 Tage von Sodom“, die sind die besten.


----------



## Thanator666 (18. August 2017)

Wurde Aftermath von 94 schon genannt?


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2017)

Ich habe gehört das der Film "Human Centipede" sehr krass sein soll. Ich glaube der zweite Teil noch schlimmer als der erste.
Habe ja schon einiges gesehen...  Bad Taste, Brain Dead, Wrong Turn, Saw usw. Aber weiß nicht ob ich mir weiter sowas abartiges geben soll.


----------

